# A little inspiration if you can.....



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey ladies, 

I've been off line for quite some time following a miscarriage. Not sure why, but for whatever reason tapping away here didn't seem right. Now, I'm heading for my 3rd and most likely final go at IUI this coming Friday, and after that, my only options are ttc naturally. 

I feel surprisingly calm today - seeing that nicely growing egg this morning probably helped - but when I say to myself this is my last go, I can feel meltdown brewing at the edges of my psyche. Can I have a whipround of support / wisdom / inspiration....?

Once more into the breach dear friends, once more.......



Leoarna


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

So sorry about your miscarriage but you sound really strong and determined to try again.

I am also about to start my 3rd and final IUI and know that if it doesn't work then IVF is the next step which, for me at this stage, doesn't even bear thinking about.  

I wish I could wake up one day and have absolutely no desire to have a baby...wouldn't that be so much easier...but we do what we have to do and persevere.

I really hope your IUI is successful...I'll be sending you lot's of positive vibes!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

I too had a miscarriage at 7 weeks after my second lot of IUI.  Our clinic said that we had one more attempt left at IUI before they would move us onto IVF so we decided to give it our last go and if it did not work then we would have some time out before going back to any treatment.  We had to wait a couple of cycles before we could start again and then we had our 3rd IUI and much to our surprise it worked and we got another BFP, I was so anxious in the first few weeks as I was convinced the same was going to happen again but nothing did and I gave birth to our beautiful daughter on the 16th June.  What I am trying to say is that it does work, just try and stay positive. I found the support from all at FF helped.
     
Good luck and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Emma
x x x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

leonara, not feeling very wise today and my story is hardly an inspiration really but sending you lots of          for this cycle and lots of juicy growing vibes to that follicle

kj x


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

hello,

my sister had a miscarriage after her third IUI,  they went back for 1  last go and she is now happy and healthy 3 months pg.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks so much to all of you who have tapped me a message of hope - very much appreciated!!!!

Leoarna x


----------

